# my little story about killifish..



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought I would share with you tonight a little story..

Sometimes im purely amazed at fish, just how they interact, their personalities etc. I have had a bunch of killifish for months, and slowly one by one they have jumped out of the tank. Ive been finding them clear across the kitchen..all shriveled up and its been sad. (I do have a lid). So in my tank has been one lone survivor, a beautiful female killifish, just swimming alone amongst all the others..so tonight i finally bought her a boyfriend. I put him in and turned away for what seemed like only minutes, and when I turned around they had found each other...they were swimming side by side VERY CLOSE, the girl touching the boy every now and again with her mouth, they were wagging their tails at each other, and I swear on my life they looked like they had fallen in love, .... and finally they both swam to the bottom of the tank and hid in the moss. I peeked in and saw them wiggling around..and thought it best to leave them be at this point.... 

Fish are really amazing sometimes. Im sure everyone has had a little story to tell every now and again. If anyone is interested in posting..heres the place !


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats wonderful


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww, that Killifish story is so cute 

I used to have a juvie Uaru, maybe 3" long, that fell in love with a 5" Geophagus Abalios female. The Uaru followed that Geo around like a puppy-dog! Eventually the Geo grew fond of the Uaru as well & she even laid a batch of eggs that they both guarded. Of course the eggs never hatched.


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You are right, fish can be so amazing. I have a bonded pair of seahorses. They are so peaceful to watch that I often find myself spending hours in front of their tank. They seem to have a genuine connection with one another. Each and every morning when I turn on the lights they go though an elaborate dance, tails intermingled, colours flashing vibrantly as they twist through the water. This will often go on for around half an hour. The rest of the day they follow each other around and hitch on the same plant or piece of coral. They seldom venture more than a couple of inches away from their mate. At feeding time they are very good about sharing food. There is never any competition and often it seems that one will back off a piece of food and encourage the other to take it. They are the only fish I have seen that will share food so deliberately.


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Alrighty, I figure that because your story was so adorable, I can share my crazy fish love story. 
I bought 6 female bettas, about 6 months ago, one grew and grew, and developed a beautiful flowing tail... and began blowing a bubble nest. After very close examination, the "egg spot" on "her" wasn't really there, and it had a gill beard. 
He is not aggressive what-so ever, I mean there is the normal hierarchy behavior of chasing, and Tropic definately is the Alpha....'ahem' Male, of the tank. I am absolutely amazed, that I have a male betta, happily co-existing with my females. Definately proves in my book, that fish are products of their environment! 
Any who... So then I started noticing a little love connection between the smallest orange female, Meho, and Tropic. She was shivering next to him in his little 'corner', as if to tell him "Hurry up!!" and then he'd shiver her away and go back to his nest and busily start on his nest again, like "Hold on!!! Almost done over here!" They started embracing each other, after a while and continued on for the rest of the day. Tropic also fell for one, only one, of the blue females. And they had a little love triangle.. where Meho would show up, and be like "What??? Her???" and he'd chase her off. Only those two girls are okay in Tropic's book, and he takes breaks from blowing nests and trying to flaunt around for the girls. He'll just hang out and lie in the plants for a few weeks, then bounce back to his corner and begin all over again. 
I have seen eggs drop, and put back in the nest... but I had to go on vacation so I couldn't set up anything and nothing ever came of the eggs. I think they just like the fact that they can fool around with each other. However, I'm pretty sure there's probably some incest going on...!!! 
I just thought I would share my little secret, that male bettas are not as aggressive by nature, than we think!!


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

If they're siblings they won't be as aggressive.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

..all these stories are adorable..its been a pleasure to read them . 

more are welcome for sure!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay - my turn.
I have a yellow-tailed botia that will be over 12 this year, so s/he has shared its tank with MANY fish over those years. For some reason, it buddied up with a kribensis male a few years back and they were inseparable. They were the most unlikely "couple", but they were ALWAYS together. It was really very sweet actually. When the kribensis died, the botia never seemed to get over it as several years later, it has never established another best buddy and tends to be quite a loner. That part is sad, but I still remember how cute the "odd couple" were together. Really wish I had taken pics of them together.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

ohhh, so sad, no pictures . But we dont really think about it sometimes do we..but at least we have memories and stories to tell. .


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a lovely story, pinkjell. What kind of killifish do you have?



pinkjell said:


> I thought I would share with you tonight a little story..
> 
> Sometimes im purely amazed at fish, just how they interact, their personalities etc. I have had a bunch of killifish for months, and slowly one by one they have jumped out of the tank. Ive been finding them clear across the kitchen..all shriveled up and its been sad. (I do have a lid). So in my tank has been one lone survivor, a beautiful female killifish, just swimming alone amongst all the others..so tonight i finally bought her a boyfriend. I put him in and turned away for what seemed like only minutes, and when I turned around they had found each other...they were swimming side by side VERY CLOSE, the girl touching the boy every now and again with her mouth, they were wagging their tails at each other, and I swear on my life they looked like they had fallen in love, .... and finally they both swam to the bottom of the tank and hid in the moss. I peeked in and saw them wiggling around..and thought it best to leave them be at this point....
> 
> Fish are really amazing sometimes. Im sure everyone has had a little story to tell every now and again. If anyone is interested in posting..heres the place !


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Im not sure of the name - but ill find out and post.


----------

